# Smell from loco, What is it and why



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I recently purchases an 0-4-0 Matura (pre-Tyco) locomotive. The boiler is cast and the cab is plastic. The motor is in the boiler with a worm drive connected directly to the front axle. When the loco is run for over five minutes it gives off a smell similar to that of burning electronics. This is DC. Only pulling 5 cars that move very freely on a flat oval. There is not a smoker on this. Any ideas what the smell is and is it something to worry about. There performance of this little engine is great for its size. With you could still get these new.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it if there was no undue heat or smoke with it. These old birds give off a classic ozone/electric odor that makes you feel like you're really running something.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> I wouldn't worry about it if there was no undue heat or smoke with it. These old birds give off a classic ozone/electric odor that makes you feel like you're really running something.


That is exactly the smell I am getting. I have oiled it properly and everything and still get that smell. Runs surprisingly smooth though for its age. I have much newer engines that are much louder, larger and can not pull as well or as smoothly as this little guy.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Not to worry, just flatulence from the engineer.

Bob


----------

